# EO Blends



## Chay (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone know who else besides WSP sells premixed EO Blends?


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 6, 2008)

I think Emporiumnaturals does


----------



## Chay (May 6, 2008)

Thank You MissJules, I'll look them up.


----------



## SherrieT (Jul 2, 2008)

My first post. I actually know an answer for someone 

Essential Oil University sells some incredible EO blends. I just got the Root Beer (smells like old time root beer), Sandlewood blend (nice but I've never smelled the real thing) and vanilla blend (Heaven in a bottle)

edited to add: didn't realize this was an older post. Sorry


----------



## Laurie (Jul 2, 2008)

No worries, you can respond to any post you want, old or new.

Laurie


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Heh, 2 months late. I just posted another comment about EOU in an active thread today. I just recently heard of them. Good prices too AFAIK.


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

SherrieT said:
			
		

> My first post. I actually know an answer for someone



Woo-hoo! I was so excited the first time, too, when I actually knew an answer for someone. I was happy to at last have something to contribute.   

Ditto on what Laurie said. Post to any thread. I personally like revisiting older threads as it reminds me about something or adds to my note list.

Digit


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you ned up ordering any blends?  I have a few from emporium naturals that I love.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you thought about making your own blends? I enjoy doing that a lot.


----------



## Chay (Aug 4, 2008)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> Did you ned up ordering any blends?  I have a few from emporium naturals that I love.


Actually, I forgot about this post.    But now that I reread it I'm thinking about blends. LOL


----------



## Chay (Aug 4, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Have you thought about making your own blends? I enjoy doing that a lot.


I mix alot of my own blends. Other times I'll come across a blend and just have to try it out.


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 15, 2008)

One of my favorites is lemon, lime, pink grapefruit and sweet orange.  YUMMY!


----------



## digit (Aug 21, 2008)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> One of my favorites is lemon, lime, pink grapefruit and sweet orange.  YUMMY!



Sounds like a good mix for a morning or pick-me-up juice drink.   

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 21, 2008)

I like pink grapefruit, grapefruit, and tangerine!


----------

